# Computer Fans Running Loud but not overheating



## mtb211

Hi All,

I have a strange problem with one of our computers running extremely loud... It sounds like a fan is blasting... I opened it up a few days ago and used compressed air on the machine just for daily maintenance. It is currently running at 24 C. I installed i8kfangui (fan controller for certain dells) and set the computer automatic fan controller and the noise stops.. but if I disable the software it roars again.... What the heck is the deal


----------



## johnb35

Did you by chance reinstall windows recently on it?  It's very common for oem's to install software/driver that will reduce the speed of the fan.  I think HP used to do this, especially in their laptops.  Look on the driver support page for like processor driver or something similar.


----------



## mtb211

johnb35 said:


> Did you by chance reinstall windows recently on it?  It's very common for oem's to install software/driver that will reduce the speed of the fan.  I think HP used to do this, especially in their laptops.  Look on the driver support page for like processor driver or something similar.



Hey John, no I have not reinstalled Windows XP on this machine. Could it be a faulty sensor or something?

I will check Dells Website now


----------



## johnb35

Could be a faulty censor as I don't think I've ever seen a dell with a temp that low.


----------



## mtb211

Didnt not see anything on there site for this... Updating the bios... seems a little risky... and doubt it would do anything

The machine is a Optiplex 360 running XP, we use it as a backup server for a really small company


----------



## mtb211

johnb35 said:


> Could be a faulty censor as I don't think I've ever seen a dell with a temp that low.



I removed the thermal paste and put artic silver on there...


----------



## Okedokey

Enable Q fan in the BIOS>


----------



## karl_ranseier

I doubt that the fan sensors are broken if the fan controller software runs fine.
I had a similar problem with a pc once. There is a bios setting for that like bigfellla mentioned.


----------



## Kesava

I had a similar problem once, where the fans were running very fast and loud and yet the temps were normal.

I found that the best solution was to unplug the power cable for the fans. This made them totally silent and basically solved all my problems.

After some time I suffered a catastrophic hardware meltdown, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't related.


----------



## diduknowthat

Pop the case open and see if the fan spins with normal resistance. It could be that the fan has a bad bearing.


----------



## claptonman

You can oil the fans really easily. This might solve your problem.

First, get some 3-in-one regular home oil. On the fan, there's usually a sticker. Peel this back half way and you should see a round rubber stopper. Take that off, might have to use a screwdriver. Place one drop inside where the rubber stopper used to be, then replace the stopper and sticker.

This solved my fan problem on my old build where it sounded like a lawnmower.


----------



## Benny Boy

Kesava said:


> I had a similar problem once, where the fans were running very fast and loud and yet the temps were normal.
> 
> I found that the best solution was to unplug the power cable for the fans. This made them totally silent and basically solved all my problems.
> 
> After some time I suffered a catastrophic hardware meltdown, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't related.


Now that's funny, lmao.


----------



## cabinfever1977

maybe its time for another $50-100 computer as thats what you can get another one of these for, or replace the fans or board,but its cheaper to just get another computer as e-bay has hundreds of these and there almost giving them away.


----------



## mtb211

Thank you for all the responses!!! I have tried mostly everything everyone has said...

Enable Q fan in the bios I have not tried tho! thanks!

I will open it open again and try the oil if the Q option doesnt help.

Hope all had a good weekend


----------

